# Anyone else in Angus or Dundee with no children getting treatment?



## impatientlady

Hi, I just wondered if it was worth starting a new post for people in Angus or Dundee.  It can be quite hard to look at other posts with others posting about their babies and growing children.  I for one feel like fertility treatment can be a lonely process and it'd be nice to hear from others who are still on a waiting list or currently doing treatment.

Are you ever fed up with hearing from people who say 'I know how you feel - I've been there' only to discover that the person saying it has never taken a fertility drug or suffered the misery of watching their friends families growing up?


----------



## charliemc

Hi there,yes i think it would be good to start a new post for those who have not been as lucky as some of the other ladies in having their babies. I am now about to start my 4th treatment very soon and read others posts regularly, but do get quite down, also look at the fife girls pages as well.
I would be happy to join a new page with you.
Charliemc


----------



## charliemc

My husband ani i have tried this three times with icsi but have had no joy so far, the first time got as far as eggs going back but sadly this was not ment to be. The second time we never got this far as poor quality eggs. Third time which was a few months ago they kept me on drugs longer but over stimulated and treatment had to be abandoned. It is very difficult to stay positive when going through treatment and hard not to show your emotions to people .
We are now going to try on the short protocol which is new to us aso a bit daunting trying something different. Hopefully this will make a huge difference.


----------



## impatientlady

Hi, Wow you've really been through it.  My first ICSI treatment had to be abandoned after they detected OHSS but the managed to retrieve 29 eggs.  By the time it was abandoned I was glad it was over because it made me so ill.  In the end I had 12 embrios frozen - four vials with three in each.  

I went through a FET in June where one vial was defrosted and I had two embies returned to me but unfortunately it wasn't to be.  This morning I was back at Ninewells where I have been told my next FET will either be Wednesday or Friday next week.  They suggested defrosting two vials this time which is a bit scary because I'd hate to waste embies and have to risk OHSS again.  They're going to defrost one and then consider if they need to defrost another.    This time I haven't told very many people at all, I figured it would be easier to keep life normal if people aren't constantly asking the same questions, especially if the result is another negative.


----------



## charliemc

You have certainly been through a lot as well 29 eggs that is a lot to have.I am quite surprised they decided to carry on as with me they thought i would become to ill to go through with egg collection as the risks would be too high. At least you have got good eggs to carry on with which will get the positive results you need. Will keep everything crossed for you for the next stage    .
charliemc


----------



## charliemc

I know what you mean by not wanting to tell many people its like you don't want to jinx anything and at times it is private and difficult to explain to people around you, that's why sometimes fertility friends is a good way of communicating with others that are going through the same they can relate to how you are feeling and the emotions we have to deal with.
Charliemc


----------



## LaylaB

Hi ladies

Just wanted to wish you all the best and totally understand why you started this thread, crossing everything for you that you will be lucky and if you ever want to join in chat feel free to pop into the "Am I the only person in Angus thread".  Hope to hear from you soon with good news and wishing you all the best xxxx


----------



## impatientlady

Waiting for the phone call this morning to hear how my embies are doing and get my transfer date.  Suddenly very nervous.


----------



## charliemc

Good luck got eveything crossed for you, let me know how you get on.


----------



## charliemc

Thanks LaylaB, have been following your thread from the start, lots of great and happy news on the thread from the other girls here's hoping we do just as well.
Charliemc


----------



## althorley

Hi ladies, im going through icsi at the moment on the short protocol as my last one had to be abondened due to only 2 follies. Same happened to me this time however have for 5 eggs but only 2 have grown. Waiting on the nurse caling me back to see when to go back for egg collection. Fingers crossed that we get to egg implant. So i know what your going through Charlie. xoxox


----------



## impatientlady

Hi, Well I had my transfer on Wednesday.  I slept terribly the night before which didn't help my emotions when the embriologist told me we had one four cell and one fragmented five cell.  I was gutted as when when last did the FET we had to eight cell embrios.  So I came home feeling like it was all over.  But I did a quick search on this site and found a thread that showed other people who had success with four cell embrios so I'm feeling a bit more positive.  My test date is 8th of October.

Nice to hear from you althorley.  Fingers crossed you have two lucky embrios.


----------



## fi123

Sorry for butting in.  Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck.  I know exactly how you feel   

I had 4 attempts, very nearly gave up as was so stressed out and depressed.  But we gave it one last shot and bingo, we now have our wee boy at the age of 41!  So hang in there.

Will leave you all in peace now x


----------



## charliemc

Hi Althorley,
How did you get on with short protocol? I am going to be using the menpor injections first when i start, not looking forward to them as i have tried them once before, i seem to get on better using the gonal f pen( easier to use) as well.
Good luck and all the best for next stage. 
Charliemc


----------



## charliemc

Hi impatientlady,
no wonder you slept bad its the stress and strain of thinking what they are going to say over the phone.
With me it has always been poor results and it is always hard to hear that on the phone, sometimes i think we should speak to them face to face, then we can ask the questions we forget to ask over the phone.
That's good that you have read positive news from others who have went through the same. It always gives you hope that yes it will be ok and that we can get that postive result.
Keep in touch and we will be thinking of you xx
charliemc


----------



## charliemc

Hi Althorley,
how did you get on with the phone call from the nurse?
hoping you are going to egg collection xx
Charliemx


----------



## charliemc

Hi fi123,
thats brilliant, well done after all those tries to finally get that news and result, good to hear from you and wishing you and hubbie all the luck with baby Cameron.
Charliemc


----------



## impatientlady

Well I'm five days past 3dt and I am already symptom spotting.  I thought I wouldn't do this this time and I forgot how much you over analyse everything!  So DH and i are off to he fathers static caravan in the West of Scotland tomorrow to chill out and get a change in scenery.  Packing will keep me busy!


----------



## charliemc

Hi sending you positive energy along the way, have a good time and chill out and relax.
charliemc


----------



## althorley

Charliemc i started with the gonalf injections on the short proto, its better, less time to think about things. I like the gonalf better aswell it seems to work better with me. 

Hi impatientlady i went in on mon for embryo retrv and they managed to get 6 eggs, 2 big ones and 4 small ones. The embrolagist called back today and i go in for embryo transfer tomorrow. I dont know the cell stage of mine yet. However i do know that only one of my eggs fertalised. Hopefully this is the lucky one. My pregnancey test date is the 15th oct, let me know how you get on. Good luck.xoxoxoxo


----------



## charliemc

Hi Althorley,
hope it went well with the transfer, like you i also prefered the gonal f. Sending you lots of fairy dust    

Hi Impatientlady,
how are you doing ?

Charliemc


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Charliemc, I am still on holiday but no amount of activity is taking my mind of symptom spotting haha.  One minute I want to test early and the next I'm too scared.  Right now I'm ten days past 3dt so still a wee while to go.  I've been having very mild cramping which has got my hopes up as I'm sure that didn't happen last time.  When do you start treatment?

Althorley, How are you getting on? Sending some positive thoughts your way


----------



## althorley

Hi ladies i got on fine thanks. One of the other embryos fertalised over night so had 2 transferred. Im going mad having to wait these 2 weeks. Im now 4 days after 2dt and it feel slike a month, i had to go back up to ninewells as it was sore when i peed, so went back uo to give them a test cause they say it could be a urine infection or it could be bruising from egg retrival. Ive been drinking lots and the pain went away so think it may have only been a bit of bruising but got to phone tues for results. 

Impatientlady i was getting mild cramps after transfer and still getting them but may just be with the bruising, i deff did not get this last time also had pink stuff coming out when wiping my self (soz to be crude). Like you im going away on fri up to ayr in a caravan, my freind booked it for the 4 of us to take my mind of this. Let me know how you get on?

Charliemc wont be long to u start treatment?


----------



## charliemc

Hi Impatientlady,
you are so close,try not to test early if you can,just stay relaxed and enjoy the rest of your holiday. Some women i have read other posts get lots of cramping and some don't, hopefully this is a good sign.    

Hi Althorley,
that's great about transfer(not the infection), keep drinking lots of water should help, enjoy your break in Ayr that should relax you.


----------



## charliemc

Phoned Ninewells today so am starting injections this evening, typical that i am working so will have to take everything to work and try and find time to do it then.
Scan has been arranged for Sat morning to see how things are going, will keep you updated.
Not looking forward to taking the menopur injections, quite fiddly to do but never mind.
Take care
love
Charliemc


----------



## impatientlady

Well we tested early today.  Day 13 post 3dt of a 4cell and highly fragmented 5 cell.  And we got a BFP!!!   

I am utterly shocked!


----------



## bubblicous

congrats impatientlady


----------



## althorley

Oh thats so good, congrats. Ive got 11 days to go still. What kind of symtoms have you had? Im nervous.xoxo


----------



## impatientlady

Thanks, the only symptom I've had is very mild cramping that started around day 10.  But it comes and goes,when it dissappeared I was devastated because I'd got so used to them and was convinced things had gone wrong.  Now the cramping is back and today is really the first day my boobs have ached a little bit.
 
Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## charliemc

Congrats thats fantastic news    well done xx
love charliemc


----------



## LaylaB

Hi Impatientlady, sorry I have been keeping an eye on your posts here just to see how you were getting on!!  Big Congratulations!!  It's so fab that you got that positive result!  Good luck with everything and congrats once again xxx


----------



## charliemc

Hi girls
just a quick update from me,
went for scan on sat, lining good and follies starting to grow still early days.Have now started cetrocide injections in the morning while continuing with menopur ones in evening.I go back for another scan on wed to see how everything is going.
Finding cetrocide easy to do but when i inject a few hours after i am getting pains in the opposite side.

Hi impatientlady,
how are you still on cloud nine ibet,fantastic news wishing you all the luck and love your way


----------



## charliemc

Hi althorley, how are you getting on ? hope all is well with you and those little embies,
take care
Charliemc


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Charliemc, got my fingers crossed that everything is going well for you. 

I've calmed down a bit and returned from holidays.  Decided not to tell anyone until the twelve week point so that'll be hard.  Got my first scan on 20th October.  Think I've started to think realistically now and started to worry about all the things that could still go wrong.  Hopefully I'll be able to relax after first scan.


----------



## charliemc

Hi everyone, well had another scan today, drugs seem to be taken longer on the short protocol for me, no change in follies since sat so feeling a bit low. Have been given more injections to take nad go back friday for another scan, hopefully they will be bigger by then.
Injections are going fine but with the cetrocide can be difficult to inject. Also feel sick afterwards and am finding the plunger harder to push into skin. Never mind we will get there.  

Hi Althorley not long now until test date, hope all is well, let us know how you are getting on.   
Hi Impatientlady, good luck with your scan, bet you can't wait to see that screen and see what is happening in there.   
Lots of love
Charliemc


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Charliemc, When I started treatment they kept extending the time I had to inject too because my folicles werent getting bigger. I understand how frustrating it is because you get yourself all geared up for date of egg collection and then it keeps getting further away.  Hopefully Friday will be a good scan.


----------



## charliemc

Hi everyone,
well went for scan on friday,follies are still quite small only a couple looking bigger. Lining looking really good according to the nurse who told me the other follies will hopefully start getting bigger now. Away again with more injections for over the weekend and have to go back to hospital on Monday for another scan.
Here's hoping this time as my stomach  can't take any more injections lol.
Hope everyone is well
Take care
Charliemc


----------



## charliemc

Hi everyone,
well at last finally made it to egg transfer yipee.
Went in this am to have this done, really painful afterwards so have been resting in bed all afternoon.
We got only four eggs but keeping everything crossed that they fertilise, will wait until thurs for the dreaded phone call to let us know(that's the worst part).

Hi Impatientlady,
how did your scan go today? hope it went wellxx
take care
Charliemc


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Charliemc, do you mean egg collection?  Exciting stuff - It only takes one egg!!

Sorry I haven't updated.  I've had a couple of scares.  The first time was in Aberdeen where I had gone for an evening pub quiz organised by DH's work.  Before I started at the quiz I found blood when I went to the toilet.  Ended up going to ARI where i waited in A&E for four hours only to be told that they couldn't do anything for me.  Ninewells were brilliant, they had me in the next day (Friday last week) and scanned me.  That's when they found a sack and yolk and we found out it was a single baby, healthy, in the right place.

Then on Monday I started bleeding again around lunchtime, this time it was heavy and hadn't stopped when I went to bed.  It was full of clots and the nurse told me this was a very bad sign.  So they had me in again on Tuesday, did a scan, and there was my baby again.  I think the nurses were more shocked than me!  It looked like a little kidney bean with a little white bit in the middle that pulsed - the heart had formed already.  Amazing.

So now Im still on bed rest in the hope that the cause of the bleeding corrects itself.  I thought I'd be bored but I'm actually sleeping a lot.


----------



## charliemc

Hi again, god that must be the worst feeling going through all of that, still at least the scans have showed a baby. My friends daughter is pregnant at the moment and like you has bleed a lot, she has bben reassured that the baby is fine and just to rest plenty. This happened with one of the times she was pregnant and she went on to have a healthy little boy. Just do what n/ws tells you to do and you will be fine.
Sadly for me it is all over for us. Had a phone call this am to say that none of the eggs have matured, they will leave them another day but we tried that before and it did not work.
Yet again devestated with the results four times we have tried,it is just not ment to be, just have to move forward after the crying and pain stops and think to the future without a little one in our lifes.
Hope all goes well for you and anyone else that joins the site, will pop back now and again to read comments.
Take care lots and lots of love and luck
Charliemc


----------



## impatientlady

Charliemc, I'm so sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated.  I'll be thinking of you


----------

